
Dijkstra: Denken Als Discipline (2001) - mpiedrav
https://youtube.com/watch?v=RCCigccBzIU
======
mpiedrav
«In the autumn of 2000, the Dutch broadcasting organization VPRO Television
visited Austin to make a video of a visit with the most famous Dutch computing
scientist. The product of this project was broadcast in April 2001 as a
25-minute episode of the science series Noorderlicht, under the title "Denken
Als Discipline".»

[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/video-
audio/Noorderlicht...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/video-
audio/NoorderlichtVideo.html)

